# Oculus Quest 2 - Batterie bei Oculus Link Nutzung geht leer



## db1901 (19. Mai 2021)

Hallo!

Ich habe schon etliche Beiträge hierzu gelesen und werde irgendwie nicht ganz schlau daraus.
Ich habe mir eine Oculus Quest 2 zugelegt und ein USB-C zu USB-A Kabel als "Original-Link-Ersatz". Es funktioniert an sich alles, jedoch frisst die Quest 2 auch während sie am PC angeschlossen ist, den Akku.

Scheinbar liegt das wohl daran, dass die USB-A Ports nicht genügen Ampere liefern, sodass das Headset sich nicht anständig aufladen kann.

Ich suche nach Möglichkeiten, dieses Problem zu umgehen und habe folgende Optionen:

1: Ich kaufe mir einen aktiven USB-Hub mit Netzteil, sodass ich das Kabel an das Netzteil anschließen kann. Hier stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage, ob ich denn mit der Lösung auch tatsächlich mehr Strom bekommen würde, wisst ihr vielleicht etwas dazu?

2: Ich habe auf meinem Mainboard einen integrierten USB-C USB 3.2 Gen 1 Anschluss (siehe Bild). Hierfür bräuchte ich also ein Kabel, das einen USB-C Anschluss hat, dieses hier bspw.
Hier bin ich mir aber auch unsicher, ob tatsächlich genug Strom bei der Brille ankommt, da USB 3.2 Gen 1 ja an sich nichts anderes als das normale USB 3.0 ist soweit ich weiß.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr ein paar Ratschläge für mich, wie ich das Problem in den Griff bekomme?

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Mai 2021)

USB-Power-Delivery ist unabhängig von der Datengeschwindigkeit eines USB-Ports. Man kann einen USB 2.0 mit 100 W bauen, aber auch einen 3.2 (mit echtem Gen2x2) und 7,5 W maximal. Typ-A ist dabei auf maximal 15 W (3 A @ 5 V) beschränkt, die meisten Typ-C-Anschlüsse auf Mainboards erlauben 36 W (3 A @ 12 V). An Anschlüssen, die maximal 15 W liefern, scheint die Quest 2 häufiger Proleme zu machen – ich vermut mal, dass sie unter Volldampf schlichtweg mehr Strom braucht. Typ-C ist also Pflicht, aber ein aktiver Hub muss die Situation nicht zwingend besser sein, denn auch dort verursacht die Spannungswandlung für verschiedene Spannungen natürlich Kosten, sodass ich bei günstigen Angeboten automatisch von reinem 5-V-Betrieb ausgehen würde. (Angegeben wird das nur sehr selten.)


----------



## db1901 (3. Juni 2021)

Super, danke für die Antwort!

Dann werde ich mir wohl den Anschluss für mein USB-C aufm Mainboard holen.


----------

